# Just got my prize pack...... :)



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Just received my prize pack from KFS for the photo of the month comp which I won with the pic of the 48cm Bass caught at Hinze during our first night fishing sesh 

Have to say I am pretty impressed with the prize pack I received.

1 x East Coast Lures Mini Wizzer, cant wait to try it on the Bass on Sunday.....nice lure!  if it does the job on Sunday I will buy a few me thinks
1 x Smak Tournament 16 Lure, good trolling lure.....nice Bass friendly purple colour...
1 x Spool of Cajun Red Lightnin' Mono 8lb
2 x Baseball Caps (1 Pflueger, 1 Eagle)
2 x Eagle Stickers, clear backing perfect for my tinny!
2 x Eagle Stickers with measureing markers, again perfect for the tinny!
2 x Pfluger Stickers
1 x Eagle Glue on Patch, will be going on my fishing shirt!
1 x Shakespeare Tackle Box
Plus assorted product brochures..........

Bloody good prize I must say, thanks again to the guys at Kayak Fishing Sydney!

Also thanks to the sponsors, Eagle, Smak Lures, East Coast Lures, Pflueger, Shakespear..........stoked with the items in the pack......


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

congratulations Dallas, great prizes , mate what is kayak fishing sydney :?: :?:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow thats an awesome photo mate!

What camera did you take it on? ( Sorry, was it taken on? ).

Tell me more about this comp, with a prize pack like that I may try and put up some stiff competition next time, great contrast with the red yak too <drool>.

Nice work buddy...


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

congratulations mate! top shot and worth the prizes!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers guys 

The website is here : http://www.kayakfishingsydney.com/

Hope its ok to post the link here? we are on their links page so I assume the mods here wont mind too much.

A few of the guys here have entered the comp. All the details on on the website and the comp is run every month with a prize pack going out to the photo judged the best. The guys who run the website are members here.

The pic was taken by Ben (fishing man), on my Sony Cybershop Digital, its only 3.2mp but still takes nice shots.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good score Dallas, will have to keep the entries in this comp me thinks. 8)


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate i thought i had that own sewn up until i seen your bloody fish in there, hehe. nice prize by the sounds of it, the smak lures go ok, ive used them trolling up yellas and worked a treat.


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

congrats on the prizes - they are one beautiful looking fish


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice. A few noticeable guys in there from previous months winners also.


----------

